# Someone making P60 drop ins? I have a request (requires driver programming)



## Red23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi there

I'm not sure if this is possible, because I don't know if its the host or the drop in that does this, but I shall ask anyway.


I am purchasing a Solarforce L2P host and plan on running a single 3100maH 18650.

I'd like a module that has two groups, one set that operates with the head tight, and the other set with the head slightly loose (1/4-1/2 turn off)

this is what I'd like

400-500 lumens, cool white. With a hot spot and decent spill
set 1, head tight - 100%, strobe, beacon
set 2, head loose - moonlight, 7% (not exact, around 30-40 lumens) and 40% (somewhere around 200 lumens)
with a memory for last used setting.

Is there someone out there who will make me this P60 drop in with those specs without costing me an arm and leg? 

I don't mind spending money on good gear so I'm open to suggestions if there is something already out there.

Cheers


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Someone making P60 drop ins? I have a request*

It's not impossible, but with what's available it's impractical. So it will cost you an arm and a leg. But then having multi set modes kind of go against what the P60 format is for. One pill has a specific set of modes, and another pill will have another set. I think that's going to be a much more realistic scenario.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Red23 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Someone making P60 drop ins? I have a request*

best option would then be to just purchase the 100/40/10 that is widely available and just carry a single AAA light?

Or buying a different pill and changing them over when situations call for it? 

The 100/40/10 is pretty good, but I'd like to also have maybe 5 lumens max as a low setting and also be able to go straight to 100% if I need to.

I guess it depends on what an arm and a leg is worth. 200 for a light isn't out of the question, and the body/batteries/charger is going to come well under 100 so I could spend another 100 on a pill without any reservations. Or is that still a low ball figure? I figure making a one off would be more expensive than making 100 or 1000 of something.

Thanks for your advice. I am still interested but I guess it all depends on what $$ figure someone comes back with

Cheers


----------



## Red23 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Someone making P60 drop ins? I have a request*

So I have been speaking to someone via pm, and I'm told that I need to get onto someone who programs drivers and I have reflected the thread title to reflect that.

a question, can I buy a pill and send it to someone to have it reprogrammed or does programming need to be done before assembly??

Also anyone willing to give this a go would be great. I'm considering buying a 3 mode XML pill to go with the Solarforce and that way I can get the light and start using it whilst getting this project underway.

Trying to make myself a 'one light for all occasions' light (yeah right )


----------



## Norm (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Someone making P60 drop ins? I have a request*

There are 17mm drivers already available that have selectable modes by soldering a link on the board. Look at shining beam 3-Mode Regulated Circuit Board for XML, MC-E, SST-50 and SSC P7 (2.8A Max.)

Norm


----------



## Red23 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Someone making P60 drop ins? I have a request*

that opens up a whole heap more options, but unfortunately I don't have the skills, tools or time required to get this happening myself.

Thanks anyway


----------

